# Capuchin Monkey



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder if any one can help me a freind of mine has set his heart on the above and is terribly worried about scammers as a few ads have been ridiculed for scaming payments for these animals. Does anybody know a LEGITIMATE breeder of this or similar species so I can point him in the right direction. cheers


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahh depends which sp. of Capuchin he wants, some require DWA, others do not. And he is aware how difficult and aggressive they can become?


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

99% of the ads you come across are scams 

I seriously looked into Capuchins some time ago. You need to have a Dangerous Wild Animal License to keep a Capuchin Monkey that involves your local environmental heath to inspect where and how you are going to keep your monkeys. They also appoint a vet to check you are providing all the correct conditions to house your monkeys, including their diet.

You will undergo periodic announced and unanounced visits from officials to ensure you are staying within the guide lines with regards to both public safety and the safety of the monkey. They are not solitary animals and should have the company of another Capuchin as they usually love in groups of 6 + Without the company of another Capuchin they tend to develop various health related issues including aggresivness, depression etc.

Once they reach maturity (I think from 4yrs +) most seem to undergo a character change and can become very vicious.

During the day they spend most of there time looking for food so need to be able to have plenty of space to forage, explore. If not again this will lead to serious behaviour problems.

They mark thier territory with Urine etc and will learn how to take of any clothes, nappies ect in order to be able to do this. If you clean it all up they will immediatly start all over again but with more determination.

A legit Capuchin will cost far more than you will see in the pet adds.

Please remember 99% of the ads are scams. Never pay out any money in advance and ALWAYS insist on going to collect yourself.


Incidently your friend would never be able to take it outside his property


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks alot for the info i'll pass on the message with a big grin:lol::lol: I did tell him it was a bit of a pipe dream. thanks again.:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

dexnos said:


> 99% of the ads you come across are scams
> 
> I seriously looked into Capuchins some time ago. You need to have a Dangerous Wild Animal License to keep a Capuchin Monkey that involves your local environmental heath to inspect where and how you are going to keep your monkeys. They also appoint a vet to check you are providing all the correct conditions to house your monkeys, including their diet.
> 
> ...



the above is all true, apart from the needing a DWA liscence. As of last summer, you no longer ned to hold a DWAl to keep certain primate species, such as a few capuchin's

If you'r friend is seriously interested in one, talk to Nery's or her partner from here. But remeber they are a troup species and should be kept in groups in large area, and not as a single animal in a bird cage. 

jay


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

All Capuchins need a DWA license, and you will need to get public liability too.

no reputable seller would sell a single baby one, an older pair is likely to set you back at least 5 figures..

we do have a pair that will be available later this summer, the price has been set by the seller, and they are not cheap!

hth

Nerys


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks nerys.:no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> the above is all true, apart from the needing a DWA liscence. As of last summer, you no longer ned to hold a DWAl to keep certain primate species, such as a few capuchin's


tamarins and marmosets are not on the DWA, nor are squirrel monkeys, these are the only "common" non dwa primates generally seen in the uk

a DWAL is needed by all species of Capuchin - (of which there are some 25 species or subspecies - depending on the current state of classification)

(Capuchins are from the family Cebidae)

*DWAL Primates*

Family Cebidae: All species except those of the genera Aotus, Callicebus and Saimiri.

New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, uacari, spider and woolly monkeys). Night monkeys (also known as owl monkeys), titi monkeys and squirrel monkeys are excepted.

Family Cercopithecidae: All species.

Old-world monkeys (including baboons, the drill, colobus monkeys, the gelada, guenons, langurs, leaf monkeys, macaques, the mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and proboscis monkeys and the talapoin).

Family Hominidae: All species except those of the genus ****.

Anthropoid apes; chimpanzees, bonobos, orang-utans and gorillas.

Family Hylobatidae: All species.

Gibbons and Siamangs.

Family Indriidae: All species of the genera Propithecus and Indri (Avahi laniger is excepted).

Leaping lemurs (including the indri and sifakas). The woolly lemur is excepted.

Family Lemuridae: (All species except those of the genus Hapalemur.)

Large lemurs. (Bamboo or gentle lemurs are excepted.)


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Nerys said:


> tamarins and marmosets are not on the DWA, nor are squirrel monkeys, these are the only "common" non dwa primates generally seen in the uk
> 
> a DWAL is needed by all species of Capuchin - (of which there are some 25 species or subspecies - depending on the current state of classification)
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. I always thought some had been taken off last year. Not sure where i got that from. 

I'll stick to lizards lol

jay


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

what would be a more suitable primate option? you obviously know your stuff.:notworthy:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Spikebrit said:


> I stand corrected. I always thought some had been taken off last year. Not sure where i got that from.
> 
> I'll stick to lizards lol
> 
> jay


*hugs*

some primates were taken off, the ones most seen in the "pet" trade being tamarins and squirrel monkeys.. there is a lot of misinformation kicking about, which does not help those trying to discover new areas!



> what would be a more suitable primate option? you obviously know your stuff.:notworthy:


i'm learning my stuff, i am lucky, have some good teachers 

a more suitable option.. gosh.. 

what exactly does the friend want to get from having a primate(s)? 

if she wants one t be like Ross on friends.. then the best advice i can give is not to get one at all.. 

if she has a genuine interest in keeping them, and is prepared to have a nice spacious outdoor enclosure for them (MUST be them.. plural not singular..) then personally i would look at some of the tamarin species group.. i find them more attractive than the majority of the marmoset species.. thats just personal choice tho. 

squirrel monkeys i guess are more like the capuchin to look at, but they are also not easy to come by all the time, and again, would ideally need outdoor purpose built housing..

if she is staying non DWA then realistically, its going to be Tams or Marmies she ends up with, and more likely to be marmies it has to be said.. they tend to be common in the pet trade than tams. Some tams are also subject to needing Article 10 paperwork, some have this, some don't.

generally speaking, amongst "good" keepers, its considered bad to have single primates. 

there are of course some exceptions to the rule, some primates are that removed from the natural order of their being, that they never integrate with other primates. 

But generally speaking, primates need other members of their own species to live with, not just humans. 

For instance, we do not sell single primates unless they are going to sit with another primate already owned.

i guess we would first start by asking, what is it she wants from owning a primate(s), and what provisions has she got for things like space, diet, and veterinary back up.

on the site we have, when you look at the animals for sale, there is often a screening questionaire to fill in to "apply" for the animal. our primate questionaire covers some 40-50 or so different questions, and might help your friend to think about what she will need to consider when she is looking into getting into keeping a primate(s).

to many it might seem like overkill, to us, its part of what we do  

Rory is more up to speed on primates than i am, i'm newer to this than he is, but we both share the fact that we have a lot of clients keeping a lot of different animals, whose knowledge we can draw on and utilse, if your friend wants to give us a call and talk about it all, they are more than welcome, there are contact details on the site, or on my sig banner. 

hth

Nerys
http://www.tskaexotics.co.uk


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i know someone who owns and breeds tamarins if thats any good, although i believe all this seasons babys are sold, she does run a waiting list though. you can pm me if you'd like her contact details.


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> the above is all true, apart from the needing a DWA liscence. As of last summer, you no longer ned to hold a DWAl to keep certain primate species, such as a few capuchin's jay


 
They are still on the list Jay but Marmosettes arn't. I was offered 2 of these. I'm not sure but I think they can be just as vicious just as unpredictable and again should be kept in groups with access to an outdoor enclosure


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Nerys said:


> *hugs*
> 
> some primates were taken off, the ones most seen in the "pet" trade being tamarins and squirrel monkeys.. there is a lot of misinformation kicking about, which does not help those trying to discover new areas!


yay hugs. I would love a troup of primates at some point but i don't think it will ever happen. I have bigger interests in other aniimals and would always feel they never got the attention they need. 





dexnos said:


> They are still on the list Jay but Marmosettes arn't. I was offered 2 of these. I'm not sure but I think they can be just as vicious just as unpredictable and again should be kept in groups with access to an outdoor enclosure


cheers, yer not sure where i got the idea that they had came off too. 

jay


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmmm i always thought squirell monkeys needed a DWA am i correct or can you keep them with out one? :S:S 

oki im mega confused can somebody do their own list of what can be kept as im confuzzled and a price range  xxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmm i always thought squirell monkeys needed a DWA am i correct or can you keep them with out one? :S:S
> 
> oki im mega confused can somebody do their own list of what can be kept as im confuzzled and a price range  xxx



back on post 8, there is a list of what is and is not on the DWA at present (April 2009) i'll paste it again tho.

the list is taken from the defra website, and is the current up to date list of what IS and IS NOT on the dwa at present.

as far as a list of what is available, and what they cost.. gosh.. its very variable..

we've been doing a lot of thinking about primates (as the many watchers are aware) and this is something Rory has recently written...

tskaexotics.co.uk - So you want a monkey eh?

if you read down, you will come to a section that looks at a guide to those looking to acquire primates as a first time exotic species: amongst other things, you will find price "guides" there, or this is the direct link here..

tskaexotics.co.uk - Purchase

tamarins and marmosets are not on the DWA, nor are squirrel monkeys, these are the only "common" non dwa primates generally seen in the uk, there are of course many many species being kept in addition to those, both privately and commercially.

a DWAL is needed by all species of Capuchin - (of which there are some 25 species or subspecies - depending on the current state of classification)

(Capuchins are from the family Cebidae)

*DWAL Primates* taken from Defra DWAL Listing*

 Family Cebidae: All species except those of the genera Aotus, Callicebus and Saimiri.

New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, uacari, spider and woolly monkeys). Night monkeys (also known as owl monkeys), titi monkeys and squirrel monkeys are excepted.

 Family Cercopithecidae: All species.

Old-world monkeys (including baboons, the drill, colobus monkeys, the gelada, guenons, langurs, leaf monkeys, macaques, the mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and proboscis monkeys and the talapoin).

 Family Hominidae: All species except those of the genus ****.

Anthropoid apes; chimpanzees, bonobos, orang-utans and gorillas.

Family Hylobatidae:  All species.

Gibbons and Siamangs.

 Family Indriidae: All species of the genera Propithecus and Indri (Avahi laniger is excepted).

Leaping lemurs (including the indri and sifakas). The woolly lemur is excepted.

Family Lemuridae : (All species except those of the genus Hapalemur.)

Large lemurs. (Bamboo or gentle lemurs are excepted.) 

hope that helps,

Nerys


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nerys said:


> back on post 8, there is a list of what is and is not on the DWA at present (April 2009) i'll paste it again tho.
> 
> the list is taken from the defra website, and is the current up to date list of what IS and IS NOT on the dwa at present.
> 
> ...


thanks i didnt read it i was abit board of reading at the time i needed a sugar lift haahaa thanks hun thats amazing : victory: xxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

np. tam's and squirrels were on the DWA in the past, they, along with things like Raccoons and Kinkajou's, were removed in October 2007 following a review and consultation about the species listed on the DWA.

interestingly, last i heard, i believe there were only some 270 (273 i think) DWA's listed in the UK, that covering all DWA - reptiles included.

it does make you wonder at times!

N


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nerys said:


> np. tam's and squirrels were on the DWA in the past, they, along with things like Raccoons and Kinkajou's, were removed in October 2007 following a review and consultation about the species listed on the DWA.
> 
> interestingly, last i heard, i believe there were only some 270 (273 i think) DWA's listed in the UK, that covering all DWA - reptiles included.
> 
> ...


i know its incredably scary what people can keep :O imaguine having a huge constrictive snake you cant evan touch from fear of it killing you i would be terrified haahaa xxx


----------

